# صلاة إلى السيدة العذراء طلباً للشفاء



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2011)

*




*​​​​* صلاة إلى السيدة العذراء طلباً للشفاء*​​​​*يا مريم الطاهرة ، لقد أعطيتنا ذاتك تحت لقب سيدة الميدالية العجائبية.*​​*طلبت منا أن نصلّي بثقة و سنحصل على نِعم عظيمة.*​​*نحن نعرف شفقتك ، لأتك رأيت ابنك يتألم و يموت من أجلنا.*​​*باتحادك مع آلامه صرت أمّاً لنا جميعاً.*​​*يا مريم أمّي ، علميني أن أفهم آلامي ، وأتحملها بالاتحاد مع آلام يسوع.*​​*استمدي لي الشفاء الذي أحتاجه ، حسب خطة و إرادة الله.*​​*اشفعي فيّ عند ابنك ليمنحني القوة التي أحتاجها لأعمل لمجد الله و خلاص العالم.*​​​​*يا مريم ، يا شفاء المرضى ، صلّي لأجلي.*​​*آمين.*​​​​


----------

